# how much should I feed them?



## wYs Ranch (Nov 22, 2010)

I have New Zealand and Californians, they're all about a yr old.   How much pellets should they get?  Should I measure out the food, or can I just keep the bins full and let them free feed?  They also get timothy hay and apple sticks.


----------



## Hooligan Farm (Nov 22, 2010)

wYs Ranch said:
			
		

> I have New Zealand and Californians, they're all about a yr old.   How much pellets should they get?  Should I measure out the food, or can I just keep the bins full and let them free feed?  They also get timothy hay and apple sticks.


If you search the threads there is a formula. I just scoop it in for mine and I know which will eat more and who needs more. I try to give them more hay then pellets its better for them. The only ones that I let free eat ar my 2 does that aren't full size yet.


----------



## dbunni (Nov 22, 2010)

We feed our NZs, past 6 months of age, 2/3 - 1 1/4C a day ... this is divided between 2 feedings.  The amount all depends on the rabbit.  We do not free feed once an animal passes junior class.  That is opening you up for flabby animals that will not breed (fat around the ovaries blocks the reproduction cycle ... and sluggish animals).  We also feed a specialized mixture of feed to create a better bodied/meated animal.  Proof is on the dinner table and in the show wins.


----------



## CrimsonRose (Nov 24, 2010)

I always free feed mine... They are outside in hutches and need the extra fat in winter. In summer they tend to eat very little pellets and thrive off of garden scraps and fresh grass the kiddos pick for them...


----------



## RabbitLover11 (Feb 8, 2011)

Just the info I was looking for.  I have NZ Whites and my buck always acts hungry (been giving him 2 heaping 2/3 cup measures 1x/day).  My doe seems satisfied with the same amount, however. Thanks!  

Crimson Rose, have you had any trouble breeding when feeding them free choice?

I've been supplementing the feed with coastal hay, but my buck doesn't seem to think it's enough.  I hear a lot about Timothy hay on this forum, is it better than coastal?


----------



## tortoise (Feb 8, 2011)

I free feed in winter and juniors.

In summer I look up the caloric requirements and calculate what each bun-bun needs.


----------



## AlpacaEmployee (Feb 8, 2011)

An adult new Zealands is said to need 8 oz. per day. 

That is weight, not volume. 8 oz. in volume is less than 8 oz. in weight. Weigh your feed, brands weigh different ammounts.


----------



## CrimsonRose (Feb 11, 2011)

RabbitLover11 said:
			
		

> Just the info I was looking for.  I have NZ Whites and my buck always acts hungry (been giving him 2 heaping 2/3 cup measures 1x/day).  My doe seems satisfied with the same amount, however. Thanks!
> 
> Crimson Rose, have you had any trouble breeding when feeding them free choice?
> 
> I've been supplementing the feed with coastal hay, but my buck doesn't seem to think it's enough.  I hear a lot about Timothy hay on this forum, is it better than coastal?


no I've never had a rabbit that was too fat from free feeding... now If I would free feed veggies or something... then maybe because they will pig out on stuff like that... but I've never had a rabbit pig out on pellets... But I do still keep an eye out on them to see that they are health and such... so if you ever notice one pigging out constantly and he gets pudgy then I would back them off... but I've never had this as a problem...


----------



## RabbitLover11 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for the info y'all!


----------



## rabbitgeek (Feb 19, 2011)

The rule of thumb used to be 1 ounce of feed per pound of rabbit per day.

That is 8 ounce for 8 pound rabbit for a day. That is feed by weight. But new formulas might be less per rabbit, so read the package. 

Be sure to put your hands on the rabbit to be sure they are getting enough to eat and adjust accordingly.

Have a good day!


----------



## chicksandrabbitsohmy (Apr 11, 2011)

Came across this thread..It's great, but what if they are preggo or lactating?


----------



## rabbitlady4433 (Apr 12, 2011)

My pregnant does or ones still feeding babies get free fed.  Once the kits are weened they go back to daily rations.


----------

